# Timing Belt Replacment: Lack of parts at dealer



## hlebo (Sep 9, 2014)

I recently hit 100K miles on my 2014 Cruze Diesel and called my dealer to have the timing belt replaced. After several weeks two different dealers informed me that there were only 2 timing belts available and they were at dealers in CA. Calls to the CA dealers went unanswered and my dealer could not provide the parts. I finally had to purchase parts from another source (IDParts - highly recommend) and have the dealer install them for me. Has anyone else encountered this before? The belt that was supplied was a OE supplier belt. Cannot understand why GM is not stocking.

The good news is that I saved about $150 on the job.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah there is a thread aboot this


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't understand why the dealer just doesn't source it from somewhere else. My Dealer did this when my AC Compressor went out and it was no longer under warranty. I assuming this is not a warranty item so they don't have to buy directly from GM.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to the Cruze Diesel "timing belt club". Everything the OP stated is 100% true. My CTD went in Monday March 27 for a water pump. Warranty job so I'm at their mercy. If u want the whole story check Water Pump Failure thread under Gen 1 Diesel General Discussion. Part is supposed to be here next week (not holding my breath). They offered a loaner IN TOWN only. I drive 600 miles a week, so that won't work. Good luck if you send a PM to Chevy Customer Care, they are powerless to do anything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Welcome to the Cruze Diesel "timing belt club". Everything the OP stated is 100% true. My CTD went in Monday March 27 for a water pump. Warranty job so I'm at their mercy. If u want the whole story check Water Pump Failure thread under Gen 1 Diesel General Discussion. Part is supposed to be here next week (not holding my breath). They offered a loaner IN TOWN only. I drive 600 miles a week, so that won't work. Good luck if you send a PM to Chevy Customer Care, they are powerless to do anything.


I don't think they have the right to restrict your use of the loaner, but I could be wrong. Tell them to give you an older car off the lot or something.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hlebo said:


> I recently hit 100K miles on my 2014 Cruze Diesel and called my dealer to have the timing belt replaced. After several weeks two different dealers informed me that there were only 2 timing belts available and they were at dealers in CA. Calls to the CA dealers went unanswered and my dealer could not provide the parts. I finally had to purchase parts from another source (IDParts - highly recommend) and have the dealer install them for me. Has anyone else encountered this before? The belt that was supplied was a OE supplier belt. Cannot understand why GM is not stocking.
> 
> The good news is that I saved about $150 on the job.


I think someone at GM probably made a mistake in the computer system.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

hlebo said:


> I recently hit 100K miles on my 2014 Cruze Diesel and called my dealer to have the timing belt replaced. After several weeks two different dealers informed me that there were only 2 timing belts available and they were at dealers in CA. Calls to the CA dealers went unanswered and my dealer could not provide the parts. I finally had to purchase parts from another source (IDParts - highly recommend) and have the dealer install them for me. Has anyone else encountered this before? The belt that was supplied was a OE supplier belt. Cannot understand why GM is not stocking.
> 
> The good news is that I saved about $150 on the job.


Welcome to the forum. When you get your car back, please take a pic of your odometer and they can give you the 100k badge.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Yikes only GM can make something as easy as timing belt replacement challenging. This is money for the dealer and then no parts, makes zero sense, there is nothing sensitive about a darn timing belt.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Had the same problem with parts. After they took it all apart they discovered the kit was for a gasser. Rather than put it all back together right then I was loaned a new terrain for the next week until the right parts were found


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Gave my dealer a week notice and they had the parts in 3 days.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

And it was a GMC dealer that doesn't even sell Chevy's, bought couple pickups from them so they treat me good, so I let them do the belt. It's also a high volume dealer


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It shouldn't be this way, but maybe it is a good idea if a gen 1 ctd owner is near the 100k mark and plan to have a GM dealer do the timing belt service to touch base a month or two prior to wanting to get the service done to get the parts in.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I agree with IndyDiesel, leave PLENTY of time if you plan to have a dealer do your timing belt. Unfortunately if you lose a water pump (like I did March 27th) plan on being without a car for several weeks. Mine has been parked on the dealer back lot for 11 days now. They say the timing belt should be here one day next week, but can't specify which day. And apparently there's no recourse or escalation process for the customer. Fun times. :eusa_clap:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you experiencing this issue, please open cases with the NHTSA or Transport Canada. Car manufacturers are supposed to provide parts for a minimum of 10 years after that model year. I know the CTD is a low volume vehicle but this is ridiculous. If the NHTSA and Transport Canada get enough complaints about this they will take action.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> For those of you experiencing this issue, please open cases with the NHTSA or Transport Canada. Car manufacturers are supposed to provide parts for a minimum of 10 years after that model year. I know the CTD is a low volume vehicle but this is ridiculous. If the NHTSA and Transport Canada get enough complaints about this they will take action.


As I understand it, in Canada the requirement is to have parts available during the warranty period. Which to the best of my knowledge is currently a maximum of seven years on the CTD - so 2015 + 7 = 2022. 

Still no excuse for what's happened with this timing belt. I'm guessing that there's been a revision to the part as well as somethings else that GM isn't telling us about.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

There are some parts that we can wait and and still drive the car, timing belt and associated parts we can still drive but are risking a $ 5000 engine plus labor and that could exceed the value of the car and it makes zero sense to needlessly take that risk for a lack of parts.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> There are some parts that we can wait and and still drive the car, timing belt and associated parts we can still drive but are risking a $ 5000 engine plus labor and that could exceed the value of the car and it makes zero sense to needlessly take that risk for a lack of parts.


I'm guessing a new LUZ engine is closer to $10,000. Not something I'm comfortable freelancing.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

My dealership called, the GM timing belt arrived, 2 weeks to the day.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Odd that it took so long - it's in stock on Rock Auto currently.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

While under warranty the dealers HAVE to play by GMs rules or risk financial penalties.
Does not matter if R/A shows 300 Delco belts in stock.

25 years ago we had similar issues with say spark plugs. 
Customers could go to Kmart and get the same PN A/C Delco spark plugs cheaper than our dealer could buy them from GM.
I wonder if issues like this happen with the import makers as well and is just covered up better.


----------

